# Poorman's hotplate



## jimdoc (Nov 15, 2012)

http://topologicoceans.wordpress.com/2012/11/12/haxor-hijinx-a-diy-hotplate/


----------



## joem (Nov 15, 2012)

brilliant


----------



## maynman1751 (Nov 15, 2012)

"Necessity is the mother of invention"


----------



## g_axelsson (Nov 15, 2012)

Sweet, it comes with temperature control too. 8) 

Personally I use an old coffee maker where I've taken the water tank off. The thermostate keeps it below 100C so nothing boils and I can leave it outside unattended.

/Göran


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 17, 2012)

I just threw away an iron last two weeks ago. Darn. Well now I know the next time.

Kevin


----------



## NoIdea (Nov 18, 2012)

?????? whats an iron?????


----------



## Geo (Nov 18, 2012)

:lol: :lol:


NoIdea said:


> ?????? whats an iron?????


 really? you guys call them something else? iron, steam iron, ironing board and ironing starch is pretty common terms around here.


----------



## joem (Nov 18, 2012)

NoIdea said:


> ?????? whats an iron?????



See the pictures, but be aware you can only put beer into one of these and add pressure to perform.


----------



## AndyWilliams (Nov 18, 2012)

joem said:


> NoIdea said:
> 
> 
> > ?????? whats an iron?????
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NoIdea (Nov 18, 2012)

Oh ... one of those things????? ...... um, what does it to????

I remember scrapping one once and thought to myself, funny looking thing.

I thought it was a steam weed killer or something. :mrgreen:


----------



## joem (Nov 18, 2012)

Well, he 's a good guy on the forum and from his profile picture a bit funny looking. He has lots of experience, probably can get steamed if in a scrap, but I'm not sure he kills weeds.


----------



## qst42know (Nov 18, 2012)

The forerunner of the George Forman grill. :mrgreen: 

Cheese sandwich anyone?


----------



## NoIdea (Nov 19, 2012)

joem said:


> Well, he 's a good guy on the forum and from his profile picture a bit funny looking. He has lots of experience, probably can get steamed if in a scrap, but I'm not sure he kills weeds.



And don't forget, slightly mad too, and if im not, then i have been wrong all these years. :shock: 

Deano


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 19, 2012)

NoIdea said:


> Oh ... one of those things????? ...... um, what does it to????
> 
> I remember scrapping one once and thought to myself, funny looking thing.
> 
> I thought it was a steam weed killer or something. :mrgreen:


You must be joking... I know from the looks of your profile you've been around long enough to know what an iron is. How do you press your clothes to wear? You know, a nice pair of slacks (they're called pants here in the USA) and shirts.

I'm sure you're just joking.

Kevin


----------



## Geo (Nov 19, 2012)

naw, im sure that in NZ they just hang their skins and furs out to dry in the sun.


----------



## NoIdea (Nov 19, 2012)

Well firstly i dont buy cloths that need ironing, and secondly, if they are a mess then a quick spray with water and then into the dryer, takes all the wrinkles out. :lol: 

I wear jeans, worst come to worst, dry cleaner.

Mad as a hatter i tell you. :mrgreen: 

Deano


----------



## darshevo (Nov 20, 2012)

A friend taught me the dryer trick years ago and I haven't used an iron since. I recycled my iron, now I wish I still had it


----------



## Snowmeow (Oct 16, 2013)

g_axelsson said:


> Sweet, it comes with temperature control too. 8)
> 
> Personally I use an old coffee maker where I've taken the water tank off. The thermostate keeps it below 100C so nothing boils and I can leave it outside unattended.


Yea, I've "rescued"an old coffee maker too, for these same purposes. :mrgreen: 
But the hot area is kinda narrow, I'm thinking seriously about to use an iron. :lol:


----------



## Pantherlikher (Oct 17, 2013)

I watched a guy use an iron once. Was amazing how much time he spent just to get the wrinkles out of his clothes but didn't care about the ones in his face.
Wonder if it'd work there....

I just like finding little siler buttons inside them. About half are plated but there is alot of solid right through to the other end of the rivet that holds it to the copper.


----------



## JHS (Oct 17, 2013)

Just get 2 3'x5' pieces of plywood,mist your jeans place between plywood,and drive over them 3 times with your truck.done


----------

